# Rusted Out Lower Driver's Door Pillar Post



## JRStew (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello All,

My son and I are restoring a 1966 Lemans. Body is off the frame and has the typical rust areas. New floor panels, truck floor, dash patch, and rear trunk lid are being installed from new sheet metal parts.

The real probelm we're having now is that the driver's side door pillar is completely rusted out on the bottom at the lower door hinge. Goodmark and others make a bunch of door pillar patches for other vehicles, but I can't find one for a 66 Lemans.

Anyone out there have this problem? What was your solution? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

John Stewart


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Might need a donor car, check this thread and post #8 to be specific.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/finally-working-car-again-25056/


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

John,

Welcome to the forum, Bobby may be willing to part out his lemans, go to this thread;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/67-lemans-body-frame-28074/


----------



## JRStew (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the tips. I posted on Bobby's thread. If anyone has any leads on a lower drivers door post, I sure would be grateful.


----------

